

Platform for the Future of Democracy Seeks Product Focused Cofounder - DanAncona
http://demdash.blogspot.com/2011/03/want-to-help-build-demdash.html

======
lefstathiou
Hey Dan,

Not really interested in the role but have a cool technology I'd like to
discuss with you that you can probably make use of. Let me know a good way to
reach you so we can discuss. Write to me at lefstathiou at gmail dot com.

